

Disco 0.4 released (distributed computing / mapreduce): OCaml workers+ - jflatow
http://disco.posterous.com/disco-04

======
evangineer
tl;dr

The major feature of this release is being able to write Disco workers in any
language of your choice (as opposed to just Python) by using the new Disco
Worker Protocol.

